# Hardwood Dealers near DFW



## Rabbi (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been getting my wood from Wood World in north dallas, but they have limited selection and is very expensive. I have found three dealers on the internet: Prime Hardwoods, Central Hardwoods, and Hardwood Lumber Co.

Does anyone have personal experience with these or a reputable dealer near Dallas?


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know anywhere you are going to find cheap unless you are going directly to people that are milling it themselves. I think Pax (if they are still around) are up there in your area.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Hardwood Lumber Co. is okay. They have a fraction of the selection that they did 10 years ago however. They normally have a good quantity of the species that they stock. Call before you go for the hours. I don't know if they are open on Saturdays in the summer. Friendly staff. I live in the NE part of the metroplex so Wood World is a lot closer and it's nice that they are open on Saturdays year around. I agree that they are expensive. Several months ago rsmith71 posted: "Two good lumber yards in DFW are Sweeney Hardwoods and Brazos Forest Products in Arlington." Gary posted a while back that the Hardwood Barn in Mt. Enterprise, TX (www.hardwoodbarn.com) is an option. Betsy posted that Barney Robinson Hardwoods in Fort Worth and Woods of Mission Timber (www.woodsofmissiontimber.com) in Sanger, TX are good sources.


----------



## wildbill001 (Mar 2, 2011)

Paxton in Arlington is now called something else, which I don't remember at the moment. I haven't been over there in a couple of years so don't know what stock and prices are like. When I get back home in a few days I can post the phone number.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Call Mike Mastin @ McKinney Hardwood Lumber. 972-658-2130. He has some gorgeous wood at good prices. Went by his place a couple of weekends ago. He's a super guy and on LJs as McKinney Mike.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Jim! I may not be the cheapest on the planet, but I do feel that the quality of my woods are better than about any Metroplex hardwood lumber dealers. I love to meet new customers. I used to own Curly Woods in McKinney, so you can search for that and there should still be some good feedback around the web as well. Look forward to meeting and showing our lumber to new clients!


----------



## Rabbi (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll be visiting Mike for sure - once it cools off enough in my garage to start a project!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Rob, I use Brazos Forest Products in Austin. I think the Arlington outlet carries the same products. I haven't been able to find any better or more affordable in Central Texas. I went to Curly Woods years ago and I'm sure it would still be worth checking out McKinney Hardwoods, since it's still the same operator, different name.


----------

